# trade aftermarket rims for eco rims or 18s



## sparkycruze (May 26, 2013)

Want to trade these xxr522 replicas for chevy cruzes which are msr013s size 16x7 5x114 & 5x105


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Man if I didn't need my ECO rims.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

